# Hello remember me???



## cazscot (Jul 7, 2012)

*walkes in sheepishly* 

I am back!  It's been Er quite a long time since I have been here...  As some of you know I lost 78lbs on ww but have put approx 30lbs back on over the past year...  But I am fully back on track and have lost 7lbs this week.


----------



## lucy123 (Jul 7, 2012)

cazscot said:


> *walkes in sheepishly*
> 
> I am back!  It's been Er quite a long time since I have been here...  As some of you know I lost 78lbs on ww but have put approx 30lbs back on over the past year...  But I am fully back on track and have lost 7lbs this week.



Now let me have a think ....Ah yes I remember you!
Great to have you back Carol. It has been so quiet in here, but we are doing well and supporting each other along the way.

Look forward to seeing less of you in the next few weeks!


----------



## cazscot (Jul 7, 2012)

lucy123 said:


> Now let me have a think ....Ah yes I remember you!
> Great to have you back Carol. It has been so quiet in here, but we are doing well and supporting each other along the way.
> 
> Look forward to seeing less of you in the next few weeks!



Thanks lucy


----------



## Northerner (Jul 7, 2012)

That's marvellous Carol, well done


----------



## cazscot (Jul 7, 2012)

Northerner said:


> That's marvellous Carol, well done



Thanks Alan .


----------

